# Needed 8 week bulking diet guys help please



## mikeytheone (May 29, 2009)

Looking for an 8 week bulking diet asap please guys all comments and advice taken on board please help????

what do you guys reccommend for an 8 week bulking diet?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Eat eat eat

[email protected] eat simple


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

mikeytheone said:


> Looking for an 8 week bulking diet asap please guys all comments and advice taken on board please help????
> 
> what do you guys reccommend for an 8 week bulking diet?


Impossible to give you any real direction without knowing your height, weight, rough bf%, whether natural or using gear etc. How much time you can devote to training each week too.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

View attachment 161214


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Take your normal/cutting diet and just eat more of it.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Bulking is the easiest thing in the world. Whatever your maintenance diet is, add 500 calories of carbs & fat. Don't bother adding more protein - the surplus calories will actually reduce your protein requirements.

If you want to 'dirty' bulk (just pile on weight as fast as possible) then add more than 500. Lean-bulking needs you to be a bit more careful & only add a couple of hundred.


----------

